# سلسلة ((( التحكــم الالـــــى ))) شرح مدعم بالصور لـ م / ابراهيم قشانه



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (26 أغسطس 2008)

احبائى واخوانى اعضاء هذا المنتدى الغالى
تحية طيبة وبعد​ 
استكمالا للسلسلة التى بداناها عن انظمة التحكم وادارة المبانى سوف نبدأ اليوم بمشيئة الله تعالى فى موضوع هام وهو دوائر التحكم الالى وسوف اقوم باذن الله بشرحها بطريقة بسيطة جدا ليسهل على الجميع فهمها.
وللتبسيط سوف اقوم بتقسيم الموضوع الى مشاركات كل مشاركة هى عبارة عن شرح مبسط لدائرة وبالمرفقات سوف اضع صورة لهذة الدائرة وسوف اقوم بترقيم المشاركات ليسهل بعد ذلك على السادة الاعضاء طرح الاسئلة او الرجوع الى اى دائرة.​ 
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم رددوا معى
اللهم انصر الاسلام واعز المسلمين واهزم الكفرة اعدائك اعداء الدين 
اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى وارزقنا الجنة اجمعين​ 


 
_م / ابراهيم قشانه_​


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

كنت ابحث عن معلومات عن الصيانه


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

فانا استفيد منك الان واقرأ في موضوع الصيانه


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

وأكون شاكرا لك اذا ساعدتني بملوملت تفصيليه عن صيانة المولدات وانواعها وتشغيلها والتزييت


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

وفقق الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

my email : amer_sobhy2003***********


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (26 أغسطس 2008)

*(1)*

سنقوم اولا بشرح مبسط للمكونات المستخدمة فى دوائر التحكم من
contactor
switch
relay
الى اخرة والتى سوف نقوم باستخدامها لاعداد وتنفيذ الدوائر حسب رغبتنا وحسب نوع ومتطلبات تشغيل الالة المراد التحكم بها
ونصيحتى للجميع منذ بداية الموضوع يجب عليك فهم ودراسة الاله التى سوف تقوم بعمل تحكم لها وبعد ذلك تقوم برسم الدائرة بنفسك قبل التنفيذ وتقوم بعد ذلك بالتنفيذ طبقا للرسم الذى قمت باعدادة ولا تعتمد على الحفظ والنسخ اذا كنت تريد احتراف التحكم 
بالمرفقات اول مشاركة وعليك بتجميع جميع المشاركات فى ملف قم بحفظة على جهازك للرجوع الية عند الحاجة 
وشكرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (26 أغسطس 2008)

*(2)*

بعد فهم مكونات دوائر التحكم يمكن ان نقوم الان بتصمصم اول دائرة وسوف نقوم بتصميم دائرة بسيطة

* دائرة القوى والتحكم لمحرك يعمل ويقف من مكان واحد + مصابيح اشارة

الدائرة بسيطة وسهلة وليست فى حاجة للشرح واى استفسار يرجى كتابة رقم المشاركة مصحوب بالسؤال 

لا تنسوا الرسم بالمرفقات


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (26 أغسطس 2008)

*(3)*

* دائرة القوى والتحكم لمحرك يعمل ويقف من مكانين مختلفين + مصابيح اشارة

اعزائى تعتبر هذة الدوائر بسيطة وسهلة فى بداية الموضوع ولا تتعجلوا فمعظم دوائر التحكم الشائعة لجميع المحركات بانواعها سوف نقوم بعرضها بأذن الله ولكن لكى يسهل عليك فهم الدوائر المعقدة عليك فهم الدوائر البسيطة فهما جيدا وتذكر ان دوائر التحكم تعتمد على فكرك وابداعك انت فى التصميم والتنفيذ


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (26 أغسطس 2008)

*(4)*

طبعا بعد الدوائر السابقة يمكن ان نتدرج بالصعوبة قليلا لتنفيذ الدائرة التالية وبالنسبة لمصابيح الاشارة اعتقد ان تنفيذها اصبح بسيطا لبان حالة المحرك فنستخدم نقطة normaly open من كونتاكتور المحرك لبيان ان المحرك يعمل وعادة تكون لون اللمبة اخضر ونستخدم نقطة normaly closs من كونتاكتور المحرك لبيان ان المحرك فى حالة توقف عن العمل ويكون لونها احمر
اما بالنسبة للنقطة الثالثة فيكون لونها اصفر ونستخدم نقطة normaly open من ال overload وتستخدم لبيان ان المحرك فصل بواسطة ال overload وذلك لزيادة الحمل الواقع علية

* دائرة التحكم فى محرك يعمل من ثلاث اماكن ويقف من مكان واحد + مصابيح الاشارة

الرسم بالمرفقات


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (26 أغسطس 2008)

*(5)*

الان اعتقد ان الجميع اصبح يعلم دائرة القوى فستنختصر الوقت ولن نقوم برسمها الا فى حالة وجود اختلاف او دائرة لمحرك مختلف ولكن عليك انت ان تقوم برسمها 
اليكم معلومة جديدة اولا قبل الدائرة الجديدة الا وهى ان الكابلات الكهربية المستخدمة فى دوائر التحكم يكون لونها اسمر طبقا للاكواد والمقاييس العالمية ويمكنك ملاحظة ذلك فى الدوائر الموجودة بالاجهزة المستوردة من الخارج ان غالبية الكابلات المستخدمة فى دوائر التحكم يكون لونها اسمر

* دائرة التحكم فى محركين يعمل ويقف كلا منهما على حدة + مصابيح الاشارة

الرسم بالمرفقات


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (26 أغسطس 2008)

*(6)*

الان ارجو من الجميع التركيز فى التالى
يمكننا عمل شروط باكنترول بمعنى لو اننى لا اريد ان يعمل الكومبريسور الا بعد عمل موتور مروحة المكثف لضمان تكثيف البخار المضغوط الخارج من الضاغط وعدم ارتفاع الضغط نتيجة لعدم تكثف هذا البخار وخفض درجة حرارتة 

ترجمة هذا الكلام السابق بالتحكم يتم عن طريق اخذ نقطة normaly open من كونتاكتور رقم واحد ووضعها فى طريق قبل كونتاكتور رقم اتنين بهذا نضمن عدم مرور التيار الكهربى لملف الكونتاكتور رقم اتنين الا بعد ان يتم توصيل كونتاكتور رقم واحد والان اليكم الدائرة

* دائرة التحكم لمحركين الاول يعمل فى اى وقت تشاء والثانى لا يعمل الا فى حالة دوران الاول + مصابيح اشارة

هذة الدائرة تعطى تطبيقا للمشروح اعلاة وفيها يمكننا ادارة المحرك الاول فى اى وقت ولكن لا يمكن تشغيل المحرك الثانى الا فى حالة دوران المحرك الاول فقط وذلك كما هو موضح بالرسم تجدنا ناخذ نقطة k1 normaly open ونضعها فى طريق k2 لضمان عدم تلقيط k2 الا فى حالة لقط k1


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (26 أغسطس 2008)

*(7)*

* التحكم فى ثلاث محركات الاول يعمل فى اى وقت يشاء والثانى لا يعمل الى فى حالة دوران الاول والثالث لا يعمل الا فى حالة دوران الثانى

اعتقد بسيطة 
الرسم بالمرفقات


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (26 أغسطس 2008)

الان اريد ان اقيس مدى استفادة الاعضاء من الموضوع لذلك سوف نتوقف الى هذا الحد وعلى الجميع حل هذا التمرين الذى سوف اقوم بوضع الحل الصحيح لة باذن الله من لا يستطيع رسم الدائرة علية بكتابة الفكرة فقط 

* ارسم دائرة التحكم فى محركين الاول يعمل فى اى وقت تشاء والثانى لايعمل الا فى حالة وقوف الاول

فى انتظار الحلول وسوف اقوم بوضع الحل الصحيح ان شاء الله

الموضوع لة بقية طويلة بأذن الله ادعوا الله ان يعطنى القدرة على اكمالة لتكتمل الفائدة للجميع بأذن الله


----------



## ممدوح عمارة (26 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير , الشرح رائع
ولكن كيف نوصل الكونترولر والنقط الضوئية مع اختلاف الفولت


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (27 أغسطس 2008)

ممدوح عمارة قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير , الشرح رائع
> ولكن كيف نوصل الكونترولر والنقط الضوئية مع اختلاف الفولت


 
صديقى العزيز سؤال جيد

فى اغلب الاحوال يكون فولت الكنترول مختلف عن فولت الباور وعادة يكون فولات الكنترول 24 فولت ويتم التحكم فيية عن طريق استخدام محول كهربى يكون خاص بدائرة التحكم 

صديقى يجب ان تكون على علم بان الكنترول عبارة عن مفاتيح نستخدمها كيفما تشاء بشرت توافر الشروط المطلوبة


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (27 أغسطس 2008)

رائع يا بشمهندس اتمنى لو تكمل الموضوع وبصراحة كل مواضيعك جديدة ورائعة ال***** بتاعى eman_4587*************

ارجو ان تقوم بارسال هذة الملفات كاملة للاهمية 
وعاوزين توضيح اكتر للدواير المستخدمة فى التشلرات​


----------



## يوسف يوسف (27 أغسطس 2008)

thank you v. much


----------



## air_con (27 أغسطس 2008)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
موضوع مميز جداااااااا بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرااااا*_


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (28 أغسطس 2008)

air_con قال:


> _*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته *_
> _*موضوع مميز جداااااااا بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرااااا*_


 

موضوع مميز جدا جدا كمل بقى يا بشمهندس


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اتلموضوع فى غاية الاهمية ولا اجد متابع 
غريب جدا اعتقدت انى ساجد العديد من الاستفسارات لكن من الواضح ان الموضوع يفهمة الجميع جيدا لذلك ساتوقف عن اكمال الموضوع


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 أكتوبر 2008)

دى من نفس كتاب التحكم اللى حضرتك حاطة فى موضوع اخر بس الطرقة الاخرى افضل نجمع الملفات كلها لكى لا نتشتت فى تجميعاها


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 أكتوبر 2008)

نعم هى نفس الرسومات الموجودة بكتاب التحكم ولكن هنا اريد ان نتواصل اكتر لنتعلم سويا مبائ تصميم دوائر التحكم وصيانتها والكشف عليها لمن يرد ان يأخذ خبرة فى هذا المجال انا تحت امرة يقوم بحل التمارين وسأوجة له النصيحة بأذن الله


----------



## مطاوع حسن (1 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكرم


----------



## الطابلوج (3 نوفمبر 2008)

والله اشكرا ونحن في امس الحاجة لهذه المواضيع بالعربية.


----------



## mhmhmh (6 ديسمبر 2008)

very gooooooooooooooooooooog


----------



## مصعب111 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## toktok66 (28 أغسطس 2009)

بكل بساطه الشرح والموضوع رائع جدا
وسهل وبسيط للجميع

ولكن عندي سؤال؟
على اي اساس يتم اختيار الكونتاكتورات لوضعها في دائره تحكم وماهي المعادلات الرياضيه لمختلف طرق التوصيل للكونتاكتور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 أغسطس 2009)

الكونتاكتور يتم اختيارة طبقا لبعض المواصفات اهمها
الامبير المسحوب من المعدة المراد التحكم فى تشغيلها
وتيار دائرة التحكم التى سوف يتم توصيل الكونتاكتور بها


----------



## زيد العلي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن داره تحكم بي غاطس ستطاعه /50 / حصان يوجد في الداره أتو ترنس وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## engmohamedehab (25 نوفمبر 2009)

يا بشمهندس انا خريج جديد و محتاج مساعدة حضرتك ضرورىعشان انا شغال فى مشروع و مسئول عن ال بي ام اس و لوح كنترل التكييف اولى اقدر ادعم نفسي ازاى ز انا مش متميز اوى فى منمطقة الكنترول


----------



## allal1968 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم، اقترح هذا التمرين وهو غبارة عن خزانة كهربائية.
التمرين هو باللغة الفرنسية لكن سهل الفهم. ومعه الحل بالعربية أي مراحل تصميم الخزانة كما في الواقع . ارجو ان تدققوا ان كانت هناك اخطاء و الرجاء تصحيحها.
http://genieclimatique.ibda3.org/froid-f6/exercice-electricite-froid-t61.htm#101
أرجو الرد وشكرا.


----------



## abugomana (20 يناير 2010)

م/ ابراهيم .... لك التحية والاحترام انت انسان رائع كالمطر اينما وقع نفع نسأل الله ان ينتفع الناس 
بعلمك ........ فضلا لا امرا لوتكرمت بشرح التايمرات وكيفية عملها وتوصيلها .......
وشرح التمارين من 15----الي----23 -- التي قمت برسمها سابقا .. ولك كل الود ....


----------



## eng_yousri (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور مهندس ابراهيم على المجهود والنشاط بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مستريورك (28 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hany1112 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hany1112 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## whisper_stronger (21 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng - mahmoud (21 فبراير 2011)

موضوع رائع يا بش مهندس إبراهيم


----------



## nofal (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## GHINA. (18 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع مميز شكرا لك
​


----------



## مهندس ماجد منير (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.alaadinmoh (10 فبراير 2012)

الله ينور يا هندسة ور بنا يزيدك و نتمنى المزيد


----------



## عمر2011 (10 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اعزائي اعضاء الملتقي تحياتي اليكم جميعا انا عضو جديد بالمنتدي انا مهندس تبريد وتكييف . احب ان اعرف من سيادتكم كيف يتم حساب اطوال و اقطار مواسير النحاس في نظام التبريد التجاري ولكم مني جزيل الشكر






































































.*


----------

